# 1948 Case VAI



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Here are a few pics of my latest aquisition that I bought last year. In talking with the previous owner I was able to trace it back to the original owner which was a county in the U P of Michigan. They used it with a sickle bar to mow the sides of the roads. How neat is that!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Randy...Randy...Randy now you gone and done it  not a good deal at all,but I'll tell you what I am going to do for you,just park tractor w/all the goodies at end of your driveway I shall remove it for FREE so you won't have to be burden w/the headaches. 

Seriously you done good...real good enough so you got me to drooling,enjoy and keep the updates coming yesterday iron beauty.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The seller had this advertised as a VAC....upon closer scrutiny (I looked at the serial # plate) and found out it was a VAI (the I standing for industrial) and this is validated by the yellow paint that was original to the unit. That adds value to it. I'm thinking repainting it back to the original yellow.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A great find Argee! Would look sweet in yellow, although it does look pretty darn good the way it is. 
Keep us posted on the restoration!


----------

